# Throttle cable issue!?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds to me like something was reinstalled out of position.
If everything worked correctly before the work,
then a connection was changed somewhere and has caused your problem.
The OEM manual will be the best explanation for re-rigging.
Chilton, Seloc or Clymers don't have the details required to do it exactly as needed.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Did you try turning the prop by hand a little while shifting?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Start the engine and try shifting it!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

D'oh!









Thought everyone knew, never shift without the flywheel tuning.
that's straight out of the owners manual from what I remember.
Otherwise the gears don't mesh and something can break.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the replies! (FYI cables were labeled prior to disassemble to prevent reconnecting incorrectly) I messed with it a little more yesterday and got it somewhat isolated/fixed. I pulled the cables back off and tested the control and cables for any binding..everything is fine on that. I hooked everything back up started the motor and went from forward to neutral to reverse still a little rough going back to reverse so i checked for any obstructions and lubed the shifting linkage that seemed to free up the sticking and it shifts much smoother. I had to adjust the shifting cable a bit as it was going into gear and spinning way before the binnacle was actual in reverse. As far as spinning the prop while trying to shift it's good when the binnacle is in forward and reverse ratchets in the correct direction and stops in the other. If i was wrong in shifting without the flywheel turning that's news to me if so is there a re-synchronizing process?
Thanks again!
Matt


----------

